# Catching Hardtails



## Reel Rowdy

What is the best way/technique to get a few hardtails on the way out to the rigs? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## bluffman2

stop by the buoys and some wrecks in shallower water and drop sabikis down ...load up and head out


----------



## sirmashalot

troll in front of the coast guard station with squid spoons if they arent on the bouys


----------



## true-king

We've been finding them sometimes on the beach outside the pass. If you can find them concentrated, you can load up real quick. A sabiki or small jig will get em.


----------



## tidefanjam

we jigged a small diamond jig at one of the shallow water rigs on our way out last weekend and got em


----------



## Pelagic Tigress

What shallow rigs do you pass on the way to the floaters? Last time we left from Perdido Pass, we didn't see a rig for about 50 miles.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Deep Blue (7/23/2008)*What shallow rigs do you pass on the way to the floaters? Last time we left from Perdido Pass, we didn't see a rig for about 50 miles.


Head hard west towards Fort Morgan. Those rigs have plenty of them. THEN turn south towards Ram Powell and beyond....


----------



## ccustom43

Go to petronius and catch them there


----------



## gmblnfool

Go to the rigs and drop a pompano jig and drop deep. Jig up fast and you will catch them. Sabikis work too but I get frustrated with the mess. We use to make the mistake of not dropping deep enough. The ones hoo was talking about always produce.


----------



## Corpsman

slow trolling Sabikis (the larger ones that look like tubes or grubs) on the first sand bar has worked very well for me in the past.


----------



## Radiater

> *Deep Blue (7/23/2008)*What shallow rigs do you pass on the way to the floaters? Last time we left from Perdido Pass, we didn't see a rig for about 50 miles.


Hit the first rig you see and if they're not there. Go to the next one until you find them.


----------



## Ajerv

Troll a baby squid tree.


----------



## gocatchfish37

Little Gotchas, jig em with a hard jerk, i hate the mess sabikis cause


----------

